# Fucking rabbits are eating my tomato plants



## BadJesus

I left a couple big patches of lettuce and spinach for them to munch on and they're ignoring that and eating my fucking tomato plants... All that was left of a couple were the stem. 

Anyone got any ideas on how to deal with these rabbits... poisoned hamburger, land mines, what's a good way to get rid of these bastards. I noticed there were baby rabbits around when I mowed for the first time this year and now I regret not chopping their bastard offspring up with the mower.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Tight mesh fencing. You have bury about 3-4 inches of it or they will burrow underneath to get in. On a related note, these critters enjoy the sprouts. Next time, keep them housed until they are around 6 inches tall or more. The fence, is by far the easiest path to keep them out of your garden.


----------



## eflatminor

BadJesus said:


> I left a couple big patches of lettuce and spinach for them to munch on and they're ignoring that and eating my fucking tomato plants... All that was left of a couple were the stem.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to deal with these rabbits... poisoned hamburger, land mines, what's a good way to get rid of these bastards. I noticed there were baby rabbits around when I mowed for the first time this year and now I regret not chopping their bastard offspring up with the mower.



Poison is a bad idea as it kills indiscriminately when left in the open.  I would recommend a simple .22lr rifle and a good recipe for hasenpfeffer.  If you're on your own land, you may not have to wait for hunting season to be legal, depends on the state.  In the mean time, have you tried fencing?


----------



## Truthmatters

Why not have rabbit and tomato stew?


----------



## Big Black Dog

Hey, bunnies have to eat too...


----------



## strollingbones

use large fence cages around the maters


----------



## BadJesus

I've thought of the ultimate solution, I need to cage those bunnies up and let them create rabbit poop to fertilize the garden with.


----------



## Missourian

Rabbits are delicious.


----------



## uscitizen

Truthmatters said:


> Why not have rabbit and tomato stew?


yep rabits are quite tasty.


----------



## uscitizen

One strand of electric fence about 8 inches off the ground.
But you will need to abandon your garden for a while if a skunk gets into it.


----------



## peach174

You could have looked this up yourself dude.

Install commercial wire tomato cages around each tomato plant as soon as you plant it. If you're growing bush tomatoes, you can use the shorter cages. For taller tomato vines, choose cages that are at least 5 feet high.


Wrap the bottom half of your tomato cages in chicken wire. This will help keep foraging animals, such as geese, rabbits and chickens, from pecking through the narrow cage wires.

Read more: How to Keep Animals Away From My Tomato Plants | eHow.com How to Keep Animals Away From My Tomato Plants | eHow.com


----------



## Truthseeker420

BadJesus said:


> I left a couple big patches of lettuce and spinach for them to munch on and they're ignoring that and eating my fucking tomato plants... All that was left of a couple were the stem.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to deal with these rabbits... poisoned hamburger, land mines, what's a good way to get rid of these bastards. I noticed there were baby rabbits around when I mowed for the first time this year and now I regret not chopping their bastard offspring up with the mower.



Eating and fucking? sound like redneck rabbits. they wouldn't be drinking Miller Lite as well?


----------



## Douger

Dig a fucking 16 inch deep by 12 inch wide footer.
Build a chicken shit frame out of.....whatever..... and cover it with some kind of screen.
If the wabbitz don't fuck your unprotected stuff up the birds will.
Better yet. Buy a real Bulldog.
Laura kennels dawt kawm.


----------



## catzmeow

BadJesus said:


> I left a couple big patches of lettuce and spinach for them to munch on and they're ignoring that and eating my fucking tomato plants... All that was left of a couple were the stem.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to deal with these rabbits... poisoned hamburger, land mines, what's a good way to get rid of these bastards. I noticed there were baby rabbits around when I mowed for the first time this year and now I regret not chopping their bastard offspring up with the mower.



Adopt some patrol cats.  Mine are trained killers and have been decimating the local bunny population for years.  They also go after snakes, moles, mice, lizards, toads, frogs, etc.  Unfortunately, we haven't figured out a way to keep them from dragging the lizards and snakes into the house.  So, it's not a perfect plan.


----------



## rancidmilko

truthmatters said:


> why not have rabbit and tomato stew?



bingo!


----------



## Sunshine

I have only seen a couple of rabbits since moving here.  But I have seen foxes, and foxes eat rabbits.


----------



## rancidmilko

Sunshine said:


> I have only seen a couple of rabbits since moving here.  But I have seen foxes, and foxes eat rabbits.



I saw a boa crossing the road the other day


----------



## freedombecki

BadJesus said:


> I left a couple big patches of lettuce and spinach for them to munch on and they're ignoring that and eating my fucking tomato plants... All that was left of a couple were the stem.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to deal with these rabbits... poisoned hamburger, land mines, what's a good way to get rid of these bastards. I noticed there were baby rabbits around when I mowed for the first time this year and now I regret not chopping their bastard offspring up with the mower.


 
Yes. Lay a fence by inserting 4' deep concrete slabs held together in h-beams with insets for  attaching 7' high stainless steel rods with hardware cloth from slab to top. What the rabbits won't get, the deer won't get, either. If you want full garden protection, mesh the top to keep the birds out over beams suspended from the 7' high poles by steel beams.


----------



## catzmeow

freedombecki said:


> BadJesus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I left a couple big patches of lettuce and spinach for them to munch on and they're ignoring that and eating my fucking tomato plants... All that was left of a couple were the stem.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to deal with these rabbits... poisoned hamburger, land mines, what's a good way to get rid of these bastards. I noticed there were baby rabbits around when I mowed for the first time this year and now I regret not chopping their bastard offspring up with the mower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Lay a fence by inserting 4' deep concrete slabs held together in h-beams with insets for  attaching 7' high stainless steel rods with hardware cloth from slab to top. What the rabbits won't get, the deer won't get, either. If you want full garden protection, mesh the top to keep the birds out over beams suspended from the 7' high poles by steel beams.
Click to expand...


When you have to set up an armed camp, it appears to me that it would simpler, and more cost-effective, to buy these items at the store.

One thing we do here...the bunnies and the deer don't like strong-smelling herbs.  And, fresh herbs are always pleasant for cooking.  If they're eating the other stuff, plant stuff they don't eat.  Sage, oregano, thyme, basil, chives, etc...most rabbits won't eat that stuff.


----------



## Big Fitz

I've heard planting rings of marigolds around them will help keep em away.  Supposedly they don't like em.  Tightly packed though.


----------



## Zander

Buy a Marksman 760 and prepare a nice stew....


----------



## syrenn

Try a pepper spray... they have it at home depot.


----------



## Big Fitz

syrenn said:


> Try a pepper spray... they have it at home depot.


Or go cheaper and just buy a big bottle of Cayanne pepper powder, sprinkle it on the ground heavy.    But not right next to the plants.  Do it after every rain.  It'll be cheaper.


----------



## BadJesus

peach174 said:


> You could have looked this up yourself dude.
> 
> Install commercial wire tomato cages around each tomato plant as soon as you plant it. If you're growing bush tomatoes, you can use the shorter cages. For taller tomato vines, choose cages that are at least 5 feet high.
> 
> 
> Wrap the bottom half of your tomato cages in chicken wire. This will help keep foraging animals, such as geese, rabbits and chickens, from pecking through the narrow cage wires.
> 
> Read more: How to Keep Animals Away From My Tomato Plants | eHow.com How to Keep Animals Away From My Tomato Plants | eHow.com



I fenced part of it in last year to keep them out after a friend gave me some orange construction fence he stole from work. They hop it sometimes too.. I chased one out of there about a week ago.

The tomatoes are in another plot though and I don't waste money on shit like cages and a bunch of other crap you don't need. I might end up spending $20 total on putting the entire garden in, probably less and I'll get hundreds of dollars worth of food out of it. After I get some shelves put in here like I had at my old place to hold a couple 4ft fluorescent lights and growing my own starts I won't be hardly spending anything on it.. 

I just threw a bunch of diluted piss water on the garden, that should keep them away plus it fertilizes at the same time. Problem solved hopefully, I'll let you know tomorrow if they ate anymore of my tomatoes.


----------



## Oddball

Big Fitz said:


> I've heard planting rings of marigolds around them will help keep em away.  Supposedly they don't like em.  Tightly packed though.


Was going to say that.


----------



## percysunshine

Dachshounds will run a rabbit down in no time flat.

Use the wiener dog solution.


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rsM6vrTEvg]Miller Lite Wiener Dog Winternationals TV Commercial @ 1993 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

catzmeow said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadJesus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I left a couple big patches of lettuce and spinach for them to munch on and they're ignoring that and eating my fucking tomato plants... All that was left of a couple were the stem.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to deal with these rabbits... poisoned hamburger, land mines, what's a good way to get rid of these bastards. I noticed there were baby rabbits around when I mowed for the first time this year and now I regret not chopping their bastard offspring up with the mower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Lay a fence by inserting 4' deep concrete slabs held together in h-beams with insets for  attaching 7' high stainless steel rods with hardware cloth from slab to top. What the rabbits won't get, the deer won't get, either. If you want full garden protection, mesh the top to keep the birds out over beams suspended from the 7' high poles by steel beams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you have to set up an armed camp, it appears to me that it would simpler, and more cost-effective, to buy these items at the store.
> 
> One thing we do here...the bunnies and the deer don't like strong-smelling herbs.  And, fresh herbs are always pleasant for cooking.  If they're eating the other stuff, plant stuff they don't eat.  Sage, oregano, thyme, basil, chives, etc...most rabbits won't eat that stuff.
Click to expand...

Which reminds me, the clever British don't plant lavender all the way around their gardens for nothing, although they are pretty at certain times of the year.


----------



## Flannel

Zander said:


> Buy a Marksman 760 and prepare a nice stew....



I was going to say that.  A pellet to the head is all that it takes.  Just pull up a lawn chair in the morning or evening and wait.


----------



## catzmeow

BadJesus said:


> I just threw a bunch of diluted piss water on the garden, that should keep them away plus it fertilizes at the same time. Problem solved hopefully, I'll let you know tomorrow if they ate anymore of my tomatoes.



I've heard that works...dog and cat piss, as well.  I've also occasionally poured a line of used cat litter (poop removed) around the line of my garden.  You do have to keep refreshing it on a regular basis, though, particularly if you get a lot of hard rain.


----------



## laughinReaper

Dried blood along with the fence everybody is suggesting should help the situation.

Dried Blood Repellent for Deer and Rabbits | ThriftyFun


Dried Blood Repellent for Deer and Rabbits



 Dried blood should be available at your local garden store. It is a biproduct of cattle beef processing. It comes in a powdered form and is effective for discouraging deer and rabbits from eating your plants.
 Ingredients: 
&#8226; 1 tablespoon dried blood 
&#8226; 2 gallons warm water 

Direcctions: 

In a large bucket, combine dried blood and water until dried blood is disolved. Apply using a spray bottle or garden sprayer.

Caution: Use this solution sparingly. The nitrogen in the dried blood may burn your plants if it gets too concentrated. You can also try sprinkling a little dried blood mixed with bonemeal around threatened plants.

Sources: Rodale's Book of Practical Forumulas


----------



## Mr Natural

Get a Beagle.


----------



## Sunshine

laughinReaper said:


> Dried blood along with the fence everybody is suggesting should help the situation.
> 
> Dried Blood Repellent for Deer and Rabbits | ThriftyFun
> 
> 
> Dried Blood Repellent for Deer and Rabbits
> 
> 
> 
> Dried blood should be available at your local garden store. It is a biproduct of cattle beef processing. It comes in a powdered form and is effective for discouraging deer and rabbits from eating your plants.
> Ingredients:
>  1 tablespoon dried blood
>  2 gallons warm water
> 
> Direcctions:
> 
> In a large bucket, combine dried blood and water until dried blood is disolved. Apply using a spray bottle or garden sprayer.
> 
> Caution: Use this solution sparingly. The nitrogen in the dried blood may burn your plants if it gets too concentrated. You can also try sprinkling a little dried blood mixed with bonemeal around threatened plants.
> 
> Sources: Rodale's Book of Practical Forumulas



Yeah, I use blood meal.


----------



## BadJesus

They're leaving the bigger tomato plants alone (for now) it looks like, they've chomped a few though, mostly around when I first posted this. I've been throwing copious amounts of piss water around the garden and putting cardboard barriers around some of the tomato cages. 

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## waltky

Catch `em...

... an' make rabbit stew outta `em.


----------



## earlycuyler

BadJesus said:


> I've thought of the ultimate solution, I need to cage those bunnies up and let them create rabbit poop to fertilize the garden with.



That would be good restitution for sure, but I think an overnight soak in sprite, and a swim in the frying pan sounds better.


----------



## MeBelle

earlycuyler said:


> BadJesus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought of the ultimate solution, I need to cage those bunnies up and let them create rabbit poop to fertilize the garden with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be good restitution for sure, but I think an overnight soak in sprite, and a swim in the frying pan sounds better.
Click to expand...


Please... Crockpot I tell ya!

Hasenpfeffer
Hasenpfeffer (Rabbit Stew) Recipe - Allrecipes.com

Grandma used to make this when I was little. Not the same recipe but twas a fine meal indeed!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

peach174 said:


> You could have looked this up yourself dude.
> 
> Install commercial wire tomato cages around each tomato plant as soon as you plant it. If you're growing bush tomatoes, you can use the shorter cages. For taller tomato vines, choose cages that are at least 5 feet high.
> 
> 
> Wrap the bottom half of your tomato cages in chicken wire. This will help keep foraging animals, such as geese, rabbits and chickens, from pecking through the narrow cage wires.
> 
> Read more: How to Keep Animals Away From My Tomato Plants | eHow.com How to Keep Animals Away From My Tomato Plants | eHow.com



This has worked for us too. 

Cats don't work, blood meal doesn't work, so-called bird mesh doesn't work. Really, not much works. Problem is, if we feed them, they will come. You just have to be smarter than they are. 

I remember my dad saying, _'...a row for them and a row for us, a row for them and a row for us ...' _but, "they" will always take more than their fair share.


----------



## Shogun

yea, rabbits are tasty.

however, the fucking birds keep eating my motherfucking strawberries!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BTW, in all states, it is illegal to shoot most wildlife without a license. And, under the Migratory Bird Treat Act of 1918 makes it illegal to shoot migratory birds.

And, almost all birds are "migratory". 

You might want to read the act.


----------



## uscitizen

Herre in KY I can shoot anything for eating my garden except wild turkeys and birds of prey.

However If I shoot a deer for eating my maters I cannot eat it just have to bury or let it lie.

Deer ate my maters last year, dead deer this year fer sure.
Planted about 40 plants and got one batch of maters all year.  Planted them within sight of my porch this year


----------



## Jos

In Spain we keep the tomatoes in the vegetable section, and the rabbits in the meat section


----------



## asaratis

All these posts and I haven't seen one suggesting the use of the (As Seen On TV) Topsy/Turvy Upside Down Tomato Plant Hanger.

Topsy Turvy Tomato Plant Hanger


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Shoot the bastards!!!!


----------

